# Top Twelve Amazing Must See Refining Reactions - VIDEO



## kadriver (Jun 2, 2018)

Some unusual reactions from my video files:

https://youtu.be/YTb8qBIsl_c

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Jun 3, 2018)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTb8qBIsl_c&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 3, 2018)

Great compilation of reactions video!

I don't think I could ever get tired of watching them. On of my favorites lately is to throw SMB to the bottom of a beaker of ice cold gold solution then watching the SO2 SLOOOWLY rise to the surface, leaving little trails of reduced gold powder in their path. Just beautiful stuff.


----------

